# wow vs. lotro



## Matsen (30. August 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach, finde ich einfach das sich Buffed (Ihr) viel zu sehr auf Wow versteift habt.
Da mein Liebliengsspiel Lotro eher weniger in Buffed shows oder Buffed casts vorkommt ,stimmt mich dieses doch eher sehr traurig.

Ja man kann jetzt wieder sagen: Wow ist "DAS" Spiel auf dem markt zur zeit, aber ihr habt euch ja Lotro angenommen(zumindest eine eigene Rubrik dazu erstellt) denoch finde ich, das lotro in Buffed casts/shows zuwenig bearbeitet wird.

Ich gönne ja Blizz und euch den erfolg und die zustimmung zu Wow,aber dennoch könntet ihr mal mehr zu Lotro bringen/erklären/besprechen etc.

Finde es zur zeit eher dürftig was da von euch kommt.
Hoffe mal ihr werdet euch der kritik annehmen und mal bissel mehr zu anderen spielen zeigen und nicht nur pro Wow sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (30. August 2007)

Wow hat neun Milionen Spieler Lotr hat wie viel?
Ich denke die berichterstatung ist schon so gut aufgeteilt, wie sie das im moment ist ,da es nun einmal FAKT ist, das im moment mehr leute wow spielen als Lotr.

P.S.fehlende kommas dürfen gerne ergänzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matsen (30. August 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Wow hat neun Milionen Spieler Lotr hat wie viel?
> Ich denke die berichterstatung ist schon so gut aufgeteilt, wie sie das im moment ist ,da es nun einmal FAKT ist, das im moment mehr leute wow spielen als Lotr.
> 
> P.S.fehlende kommas dürfen gerne ergänzt werden
> ...




für mich eine ganz klare antwort...
thema nicht verstanden und einfach mal 9mil. verkaufszahlen posten...großes kino

es ist doch völlig wurst wieviel spieler ein spiel spielen.

nur wenn sich buffed "online spiele magazin" nennt und dann nur auf wow geht, wo ist da der sinn des titels?

da du ja vorher schon meine kommas angeprangert hast, knasst du dich ja jetzt an meiner Groß-kleinschreibung her machen.


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2007)

Naja, buffed will halt auch Geld verdienen und damit hängt man sich wohl besonders da rein wo die meisten Kunden zu holen sind, zumal die Kernkompetenz bei buffed nach wie vor bei Wow liegt.
Sachen wie blasc sind für kommende MMO's wohl nicht zu realisieren.

Ich persönlich bin durchaus auch der Meinung dass man sich über die Unterstützung anderer MMO's gedanken machen müsste. Auch Wow wird nicht ewig die Nummer 1 sein.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, buffed will halt auch Geld verdienen und damit hängt man sich wohl besonders da rein wo die meisten Kunden zu holen sind, zumal die Kernkompetenz bei buffed nach wie vor bei Wow liegt.
> Sachen wie blasc sind für kommende MMO's wohl nicht zu realisieren.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin durchaus auch der Meinung dass man sich über die Unterstützung anderer MMO's gedanken machen müsste. Auch Wow wird nicht ewig die Nummer 1 sein.




Geld, zahlen - mh schöne Ansätze - Man muss bei unserer Team-Größe aber auch thematisch Prioritäten setzen, also wann was wie oft wo bearbeitet wird. Verwechselt das gesamte buffed-Team bitte nicht mit dem Redaktionsteam. Wir haben 10 buffies, aber nicht 10 Redakteure und auch keinen 48-Stunden-Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geld, zahlen - mh schöne Ansätze - Man muss bei unserer Team-Größe aber auch thematisch Prioritäten setzen, also wann was wie oft wo bearbeitet wird. Verwechselt das gesamte buffed-Team bitte nicht mit dem Redaktionsteam. Wir haben 10 buffies, aber nicht 10 Redakteure und auch keinen 48-Stunden-Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich ja auch nirgends gesagt dass ihr mehr seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Punkt ist doch: Mit Blasc konnte man Software programmieren und das Datensammeln ging dann (natürlich mit Spieler Hilfe) mehr oder weniger automatisch.
Was buffed auf dem Wow Sektor so gut macht ist, dass man in der Datenbank praktisch alles findet ob Questlösung, Rezept oder Item - und das in deutsch.

Bei z.B. LOTRO muss das ganze manuell eingegeben werden. Nun kann man auch nicht jeden User einfach so auf die DB lassen weil dann unweigerlich auch Schindluder damit getrieben wird. Umgekehrt ist aber die derzeitige "Handauslese" mit Bewerbung per PM auch nicht gerade ideal und auch abschreckend.

Wie eine Lösung aussehen könnte sieht man z.B. bei den Wikis. Etwas derartiges zu programmieren ist natürlich auch keine Sache von ein paar Wochen, aber über kurz oder lang müsst ihr euch denke ich schon überlegen wie ihr die Besucher eurer Seite am besten einbindet - eben weil ihr die Thematik nicht in eurem Team stemmen könnt.

Natürlich kann ich euch nicht sagen was ihr tun sollt, insofern das Ganze bitte nur als kleinen Gedankengang sehen. Ausserdem bin ich mir sicher dass ihr euch da auch Gedanken macht - und vermutlich ein Stück intensiver.


Was News und so angeht stimmt es ja schon. 
Ok, Wow hat auch hier ein gewisses Übergewicht aber ich zweifle nicht dass ihr hier bei Bedarf die Gewichtung auch sehr schnell ändern könntet.


----------

